# Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?



## Silberkiesel (7. Dezember 2009)

Als nun Angelscheininhaberin gibt es natürlich jetzt interessierte Bekannte, die gern mal mit zum Wasser möchten.

Jetzt meine Frage: Darf der Begleiter nur zusehen oder darf er auch mal was ausprobieren?
Ich möchte weder mir noch ihm Schwierigkeiten bereiten.

Dass er nicht drillen darf ist klar...aber nur zusehen?
Sind Wurfübungen okay oder auch schon das verboten?

Ich frage mich, wo die Kollegen beim Vorbereitungskurs ihre Praxis her hatten....|kopfkrat 
Wieviel darf man Interessierten also zeigen?


Liebe Grüsse

Silberkiesel


----------



## Rheinweib (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

Hallo Sielberkiesel, also ich hab meinen Schein vor etwa 25 Jahren gemacht und wir haben es so gelernt, das man sozusagen der "Erziehungsberechtige" ist und das unter Aufsicht jemand durchaus mitfischen darf. Heute ist das offenbar ein bischen grenzwertig. Ich hab bei meinem Angelkram-Dealer auch mal gefragt, weil es mir ähnlich geht. Mein Mann entdeckt momentan sein Interesse fürs angeln, was mich irre freut, und da will ich ihn natürlich auch ein bischen üben lasses usw., mal schön anfüttern und ein bischen auf Weißfische gehen, damit er mal weiß, wie sich das anfühlt. Genau weiß ich das auch nicht, aber ich habs halt so gelernt, das es erlaubt ist, unter ständiger Aufsicht jemand ohne Schein mitangeln zu lassen.
Wenn jemand aktuelle Infos hat, nur her damit, meine sind etwa 25 Jahre alt 

Gruss Rheinweib Heike


----------



## Rheinweib (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

Also vor 25 Jahren war die Angelei ja schon ein mittleres Bürokratiemonster, aber JETZT?? 
Wieso wird einem eigentlich in diesem Lande alles so schwer gemacht, was Spaß macht? Kann mir das mal jemand erklären? 
Mein Mann ist angeltechnisch infiziert und will nächstes Jahr die Fischerprüfung machen, aber wo kann denn bitte ein interessierter Neueinsteiger legal üben? 
Forellenpuff? Selbst die verlangen einen Fischerreischein und dann gilt wohl auch die Regel: kein Schein - kein fischen.....|gr:
Wenn wir demnächst an den Rhein fahren, dann lass ich ihn üben, komme, was da wolle.

Gruss Heike


----------



## Allerangler (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*



Rheinweib schrieb:


> Forellenpuff? Selbst die verlangen einen Fischerreischein und dann gilt wohl auch die Regel: kein Schein - kein fischen.....|gr:


 


Das ist nicht richtig !!! Zumindest bei uns an den Puff``s dürfte er Fischen , nur nicht den Fisch töten !!! Hört sich zwar doof an ist aber so !!!

Also Fischen im Forellenpuff ja , die Fische beteuben und abstechen NEIN #c


----------



## Bassey (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

Jaja... mir Hesse sin scho dolle Leude... gelle? ;-)


----------



## --BassQ-- (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

Ja sowas ist wirklich schade, wie soll man Leute oder auch Jugendliche an das Hobby heranführen wenn sie "nichts" machen dürfen. Ich fänd es auch besser wenn zb jemand der den Schein nicht hat nehmen wir mal ein Kind ab und zu mal die Rute auswerfen dürften oder auch mal drillen, ich glaub so wurde doch fast jeder Infiziert. Das der Fisch danach von einem Inhaber des Fischereischeins versorgt werden sollte ist jedoch wichtig meiner meinung.


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

u.a. deshalb gibt es in brandenburg die regelung mit der friedfischangelei. dort kann man sich ohne prüfung und mit zahlung einer abgabe nen friedfischschein holen, gewässerkarte dazu und schon kann vadder dem sohne, oder frau dem manne  das angeln zeigen. wer dann mehr will, der macht eben den fischereischein. und ich habe es noch nicht gesehen, daß wegen dieser regelungen heerscharen an den seen sitzen und ganze plötzengenerationen ausrotten.  auch den tourischein in s- h und meckpom finde ich gut. mein bruder z.b., der ansonsten gar keine zeit und gelegenheit zum angeln hat, kann im urlaub an der ostsee mal mit aufn kutter oder auf die seebrücke.


----------



## wusel345 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

Ich habe das bei uns vereinsintern geregelt. In meiner Gegenwart dürfen laut Aussage unseres Fischereiaufsehers mein Sohn und ein Freund in meiner Gegenwart an unseren Gewässern angeln, um sich mit der Sache vertraut zu machen und Spaß daran zu finden. Beispiel: Wie sollst Autofahren lernen ohne Praxis durch die Fahrschule? Soll ja auch schon Leute gegeben haben die nach der 3. Fahrstunde gesagt haben dass es nichts für sie ist und sie lieber weiter zu Fuß gehen. Ist doch mit dem Angeln genauso. Wenn es einem gefällt, macht man den Schein oder sucht sich ein anderes Hobby.


----------



## bobbl (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

Ich habe jetzt meinen Fischereischein und bin 16.
Dürfte ich da jetzt nen Zwerg unter 10 einfach mitnehmen an die Vereinsgewässer, er eine Rute, ich eine?
Das wäre ja super


----------



## andy72 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

ich lass den sohn von nem kumpel, der ab und zu mit darf, immer köderfische angeln ,so bin ich ans angeln herangeführt worden und generationen vor mir auch, das ist gut und richtig so und da hat jeder kontrolleur mit nem bissel herz auch verständnis!!


----------



## Big Man (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

Also inThüringen gibt es  lt. Gesetz den Touristenfischereinschein (3 Monate gültig) leider hat der Gesetzgeber die dazugehörige Verordnung vergessen (es war ja Wahljahr) deswegen geht es praktisch noch nicht.
Das mit den Kindern geht bei uns bereits ab 8 Jahren (Jugendfischereischein) eigene Angel und Begleitung eines Erwachsenen Fischereischeininhabers (18+). Unter 8 und geistig behindert nur mit der Rute vom Fischereischeininhaber und kein Landen der Fische.
Erwachsene dürfen somit generell nicht bzw erst wenn das mit der Verordnung klar geht.
Ist sicher schade denn ein Schnupperangeln wäre manchmal ganz gut.
Mal sehen was unser Ministerium da so zusammenzaubert.


----------



## novus (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

In NRW ganz klar VERBOTEN. Auch schon vor 25 Jahren!

Gruß


----------



## Berlinerstar (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

Bei uns in Berlin leider auch Verboten, hab letztens meinen Schein Gemacht. Vorher war ich bis 1995 mit dem Jugendfischereischein unterwegs. Danach hab ich bis jetzt nicht mehr geangelt.Aber vor meinem Jugendfischereischein hab ick Schwarz geangelt, erst nur mit sehne dan nen Stock und dan kam meine erste Rute.


----------



## bigkmi (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

Ich denke es kommt mal wieder darauf an, wie man das Ganze aufzieht. Bei uns hat niemand etwas dagegen, wenn jemand im Rahemn seiner Fischereierlaubnis einem Anfänger das Angeln zeigt. Dann aber bitte nur zeigen und beaufsichtigen ohne selbst zu angeln. Aber der Mensch neigt ja zu übertreibungen. Ich habe eine Erlaubnis für 3 Ruten mit denen ich fische und mein "Helfer" "Anfänger" hat dann noch eine zum Üben. Das gibt dann böses Blut. Sicherlich kann auch der Verein hilfreich sein. Im Rahmen von Schnupperkursen bieten unsere Jugendleiter im Sommer angeln für Anfänger an. Dann sind aber genug Betreuer am Wasser, dass die Kreatur Fisch auch sauber versorgt wird. tunlichst sollte man auch vermeiden, was bei anderen Neid auslöst. Wenn der Anfänger ein paar Weissfische stippt lernt er den Umgang genau so wie beim Fischen auf Edelfisch. Fängt der Anfänger aber ohne Schein einem anderen einen Edelfisch weg ist das Gezanke vorprogrammiert. Ich denke wenn sich alles im Rahmen hält ist das ganze kein Problem. Wenn der jenige aber so weit ist, selber zu angeln, spricht auch nichts dagegen, die Prüfung zu machen.

TL
bigkmi


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

schönen gruß ins benachbarte thüringen, schaut euch die tourischeinregel in den anderen ländern an, nur mit nachweis des ständigen wohnsitzes außerhalb in diesem fall dann thüringens. das bringt euch thüringern also herzlich wenig, außer geld ins landessäckel. aber begrüßen kann ich es trotzdem nur im sinne der bürokratieaufweichung.


----------



## bean760 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

...ist leider nicht so leicht zu sagen da es ja leider von Bundesland zu Bundesland beachtliche unterschiede gibt,in Berlin darf ich meinen Sohn glaube bis acht mitgangeln lassen.

Mein Rat ruf beim DAV an da wir Dir geholfen,finden eigentlich immer eine Lösung z.b.Eintritt in einen Verein und dann kann man an die Angelei heran geführt werden.


----------



## Big Man (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> schönen gruß ins benachbarte thüringen, schaut euch die tourischeinregel in den anderen ländern an, nur mit nachweis des ständigen wohnsitzes außerhalb in diesem fall dann thüringens. das bringt euch thüringern also herzlich wenig, außer geld ins landessäckel. aber begrüßen kann ich es trotzdem nur im sinne der bürokratieaufweichung.



Hallo Dirk genau das ist, meines Wissens, bisher ja noch nicht geregelt. Der sogenannte Vierteljahresfischereischein kann ein Touristenschein werden muss aber nicht und da liegt das Problem was die Politik daraus macht. Der TLAV und sicher auch die anderen Verbände würde es sicher gerne sehen wenn auch "Einheimische" ans Angeln geführt werden was die Vereine stärken soll. Der "Touri" füllt nur  das "Staatssäckel" und bring den heimischen Vereinen kaum was.

Die Verodnung lässt ja nun schon viel zu lange auf sich warten.|kopfkrat


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

@big man,
das wäre dann wahrscheinlich eine ähnliche lösung wie in brandenburg. und da sehe ich eben seit dieser lösung öfters mal vater und sohn an seen, wo ich sonst nur die "ewigen" angler sah. und die fischer, die ich kenne, begrüßen diese regelung eben auch meist, zumal von den "neuen" friedfischanglern ohne schein auch mal friedfische entnommen werden, wo bisher fast ausschließlich selektiv auf barsch, hecht, zander und aal geangelt wurde und sich wegen fehlender räuber dann massig plötz& co. ausbreiteten.


----------



## Darokthar (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

Im Prinzip ist das doch ganz simpel.

Es gilt (soweit ich weiß Bundesweit), dass Jugendliche zwischen 10-16 Jahren einen Jugendfischereischein erwerben können. Das bedeutet, dass sie in Begleitunge eines Erwachsenen, der im Besitz eines gültigen Fischreischeins und eines Fischereierlaubnisscheines ist angeln dürfen (Der Jugendliche braucht glaube ich auch einen Fischereierlaubnisschein).

Kinder darunter dürfen laut Gesetz nicht angeln, das gleiche gilt für Jugendliche und Erwachsene über 16 Jahre. Diese brauchen einen Fischereischein.
Der Gründ dafür ist unter anderem, dass für alle Wirbeltiere das Tierschutzgesetz gilt und sie demnach besondere Rechte haben. Unter anderem dürfen Wirbeltiere nicht unnötig gequält werden.

Ob es nun sinnvoll ist Erwachsenen die Möglichkeit zu nehmen sich das Angeln erst einmal mit einem Bekannten anzusehen und den ein oder anderen Fisch selber zu fangen sei einmal dahin gestellt. Die Gesetzeslage ist nun einmal so.
Helfer beim Angeln dürfen zum Beispiel einen gehakten Fisch keschern. Allerdings dürfen sie weder eine Angel auswerfen noch einholen.

In der Praxis werden sich aber wohl die Fischereiaufseher nicht beschweren, wenn die Anzahl an erlaubten Ruten nicht überschritten wird. Allerdings kann man sich darauf nicht verlassen. Im schlimmsten Fall ist man seinen Fischereischein los, wenn man einen Bekannten, Freund etc. an seine Angeln lässt.


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

In Hessen geht es definitiv solange der Scheininhaber dabei ist.
Auch Spinnfischen und drillen sind für den Helfer erlaubt, einzig das betäuben und töten des Fisches muss der Scheininhaber übernehmen. 
Auch der Spruch "nicht übertragbar" ändert daran nichts weil man ja selbst anwesend ist und so den Schein persönlich nutzt.
Einzig wenn auf dem Erlaubnisschein irgendwelche Einschränkungen hinsichtlich der Verwendung der Ruten steht (z.B. nur eine Raubfischrute) ist man hier eingeschränkt aber das ist ja klar.


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

mach es doch so also wenn 3ruten erlaubt sind (oder2 wie es halt bei dir iss) machst du eine auf kleine rotauegen und so wenn einer kommst kannste ja sagen das meine rute ;D


----------



## Stichling78 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

@Wallerschreck
Mache zurzeit meinen Schein. Der Leiter des Seminars Gesetzeskunde hat uns gesagt das der HELFER nur die Rute halten darf damit der Inhaber des FS. den Fisch Keschern kann. Mehr leider nicht. 

Mfg Stichling


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

@Stichling
Sorry aber dann hat der Kursleiter keine Ahnung! 
Es steht sogar ausdrücklich im Hessischen Fischereigesetz das genau EIN Helfer den Fischfang mit der Handangel ausüben darf.
Zudem habe ich das nochmal sicherheitshalber bei der WaPo angefragt und von dort nochmal ein OK bekommen.


----------



## Stichling78 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

@Wallerschreck 
Ich finde es gut wenn´s so ist. Und Hoffe der Fischereiaufseher sieht das dann auch so. Bei vielen Vereinen ist das leider Verboten. Habe selbst das Angeln über Diesen Weg Lieben Gelernt. 

Petri!!


----------



## Silberkiesel (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

Ich bedanke mich hiermit bei allen für die informativen Antworten und Beiträge #h

MfG

Silberkiesel


----------



## Serpent (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

sehr interessantes thema wo ich nie so richtig durchblicke und eigentlich der ansicht war das ein helfer bei uns in hessen wirklich nur die rute halten darf oO... ich würde wallerschreck zu gerne glauben und einen kumpel der es schon länger mal "versuchen" will mitzunehmen und testen zulassen ( auf tageskarte ), nur hab ich sicher net die eier dazu weils meiner ansicht nach sicher ärger gäbe?!selbst wenn es hier in hessen wohl doch gesetzlich geregelt ist..ist es auch wirklich bekannt und umsetzbar?


----------



## Paradize (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

Einfach mal die Stippe in die Hand geben , ich denke da wird niemand was sagen wenn du dabei ist und er ein bißschen stippen tut.

Hat mein Kumpel mit mir auch so gemacht.

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch so ist , aber ich wurde bisher nur 2x kontrolliert , kommt sogut wie nie jemand vorbei.


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

@Serpent
Schreib doch einfach mal die WaPo an und frag nach...vergiss aber nicht direkt auf den entsprechenden § zu verweisen denn auch da kennt nicht jeder das Fischereigesetz in all seiner Pracht (bei den Aufsehern wage ich das gänzlich zu bezweifeln das irgend einer von denen in den letzten 20 Jahren mal da rein geschaut hat)
Ich für meinen Teil habe mir die entsprechende Mail von der Wapo + den § im Fischereigesetz ausgedruckt und führe beides beim Angeln mit...sollte eigentlich ausreichen.


----------



## fenmaus (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

_ja in bayern darf man ,am wasser mit keiner angel fischen ohne jugendfischereischein oder sattlichen fischereischein,nicht einmal im eigenen gewässer und auf eigenen boden,da macht man sich strafbar.kinder unter 10jahren dürfen mit dem erwachsenen,der den angelschein und erlaubniskarte hat mit fischen,er darf aber ned abködern und ned tot machen,ab 10 mit jugendfischereischein in begleitung des fischereiberechtigten.man kann zwar leit ans wasser mit nehmer,der ohne schein(prüfung)muß zu schauer oder er darf zum beispiel beim keschern helfen.aber nicht die angel in die hand nehmen.wenn er vorher schon fischen will,dann muß er ins ausland fahren zum fischen.ich habe vor 27 jahre das fischen angefangen,in ungarn,österreich,dänemark,dann habe ich die prüfung gemacht.
ohne schein zu fischen lohn sich nicht ,kostet ein schweine geld und noch mehr.falls noch fragen sind, bitte fagen,was ich weiß gebe ich gerne weiter.
petri heil
fenmaus_


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

In Baden Württemberg darf ein "Helfer" ohne Schein auch aktiv angenln, solange folgende Bedingungen erfüllt sind:
> Er darf die Fische nicht töten.
> Er darf nicht den gesamten Angelvorgang (also von Beköderung, Auswurf bis Drill und Landung) komplett alleine ausführen.
> Der Angelscheininhaber darf während der Zeit, in welcher der "Scheinlose" angelt, selber nicht angeln sondern muss immer "parat stehen" um ein "tierschutzgerechtes Angeln" des "Scheinlosen" in jeder Situation durch schnelles eingreifen zu ermöglichen...
#d#d#d

In der Praxis wird es aber wohl nur wenige "überempfindliche Kontrolleure" geben, die sowas tatsächlich monieren, wenn einer nebenher auf eine Naturköderrute aufpasst.. 
Anders dürfte das z. B. beim spinn- oder fliegenfichen aussehen, was ja nicht machbar ist, da dabei der gesamte Angelvorgang letztlich vom "Scheinlosen" durchgeführt wird..

Grundsätzlich:
Zu beachten sind da nicht nur die jeweiligen Landesgesetze, da es keine bundeseinheitliche Regelung gibt. Sondern auch die Bestimmungen der jeweiligen Gewässerbewirtschafter, welche diese rein rechtlichen Bestimmungen ja auch strenger handhaben könn(t)en...


----------



## carpi (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

Hi
Bei aller Liebe zum Gesetz.. wie will man es jugendlichen oder kindern zeigen? sollen die rst nen schein machen? oder in ein anders Bundesland auswandern??

Geh einfach irgendwo ans Wasser, wo nix los ist also z.b. nicht an nen Hafen o.Ä. =) und lass Sie/Ihn angeln!

Gibt genug Stellen wo man von weitem sieht wenn jemand kommt. Dann musst du halt al bissl zurückstecken und lässt den Gast mit deinen 2 erlaubten ruten fischen fertig aus!


----------



## Darokthar (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jemanden ohne Angelschein mitnehmen?*

Sollte es wirklich je nach Bundesland unterschiedlich geregelt sein kann man auch eben bei der unteren Fischreibehörde anrufen und sich nach der Gesetzeslage und den Strafen erkundigen.

Meinen Kenntnisstand zu dem Thema habe ich weiter oben ja schon kundgetan.


----------

